# USB Programmable Debug Board 1.1 from shoptemp



## Bloodlust (Nov 8, 2010)

Is it really upgradable as described from their website? I downloaded the software but it's protected by a password..


----------



## Rydian (Nov 8, 2010)

Have you tried reading the sentence directly following the download link?

I mean, honestly.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 8, 2010)

Why is the file password protected? I mean would they have anything to lose by having it not protected since it would be useless without the USB board as it is...


----------



## Rydian (Nov 8, 2010)

Probably to hinder law enforcement some.


----------



## Bloodlust (Nov 10, 2010)

Just ordered from shoptemp.. hope can get it within next week


----------



## Costello (Nov 10, 2010)

that thing is the PS3 jailbreaker from http://psjailbreaker.com/
only thing is, they can't say it openly, and it comes without label and packaging to avoid customs issues...


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 10, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> that thing is the PS3 jailbreaker from http://psjailbreaker.com/
> only thing is, they can't say it openly, and it comes without label and packaging to avoid customs issues...


Well it's supposed to be a programmable USB board, so you could still use it for any other thing right?


----------



## Bloodlust (Nov 11, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such as? (Looking for another alibi just in case)


----------



## Costello (Nov 11, 2010)

yeah I don't really know what else it can be used for.


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 11, 2010)

Which Atmel board is in it exactly and which hex file can be flashed on it?


----------



## Costello (Nov 11, 2010)

download this file: http://psjailbreaker.com/downloads/PSflash12.zip and see the files inside, that'll tell you some info already.

Other info from source website:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> PS Jailbreaker is by far the best USB chipset solution. It's the first one that supports the original jailbreak firmware together with homebrew shellcodes such as PSGroove and OpenPSJailbreak.
> 
> PS Jailbreaker is fully upgradable from PC. Simply plug the stick and run the update program. No driver needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 11, 2010)

it definitely wont run official jailbreak firmware


----------



## Costello (Nov 11, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> it definitely wont run official jailbreak firmware


could you be a little more specific? that seems like a random statement...
anyhow if you want to get a sample for review you could probably ask ShopTemp...


----------



## Rydian (Nov 11, 2010)

Just pick a random project from here and say it's for that.

http://www.pjrc.com/teensy/projects.html


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 11, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the official jailbreak put in an anti-clone system to block stealing of update files
the update file will be generated with a special based key on the ps3 jailbreak serial
they wont work with any other jailbreak other then the one with the matching serial

not like there are any updates out there anyway but that system is in place to prevent it...


----------

